# Hypertrophy Specific Training



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

I've been looking around for a new routine to shake things up a bit, and I've decided to give HST a try.

Looks interesting - but TBH the idea of squatting 3 times a week is a bit daunting. I'm also used to doing lots of warm-up sets (coz I'm 45 and my joints are a bit beaten up), and I'm concerned about how this will stretch out the length of my workout.

Anyone had experience of this routine before ?


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Never tried it myself but Im gona have a crack at it when I return from holiday. Ive downloaded Layne Norton's latest P.H.A.T. (Power Hypertrophy Adaptive Training) routine, which Im going to follow. I could PM it over, if you like?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I tried it myself, its just the use of periodization as used in many sports, applied to a bodybuilding format.

I enjoyed the whole body workouts, but did find that they were quite long compared to a split routine. The 3x a week squatting is not too bad, I found I progressed quite well with this. Only drawback is everything needs to be noted and worked out to hit the percentage of maximum lifts during each period


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Only drawback is everything needs to be noted and worked out to hit the percentage of maximum lifts during each period


Ha ha ha - this is the aspect of it that actually appealed to me. I'm Aspergers, so the idea of being able to pre-plan 6 weeks worth of workouts on a spreadsheet got me salivating TBH.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Raeno said:


> Never tried it myself but Im gona have a crack at it when I return from holiday. Ive downloaded Layne Norton's latest P.H.A.T. (Power Hypertrophy Adaptive Training) routine, which Im going to follow. I could PM it over, if you like?


Thanks - I've seen this routine, but it's a bit difficult for me to follow, as I train at home with fairly basic equipment. I've been alternating power & reps for some time now, but I feel like a complete change.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Do an A and B split and alternate the workouts. I did squats and romanian deadlifts on my A workout and regular dead's and front squats on my B's, and that worked well.

HST is great btw... can take some fiddling to get the right weight progressions, but is one of the best fixed duration bb routines out there IMO.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I did a cycle of it before and really enjoyed it. I did about 13 exercises at 2 sets each. It took about 1hr 15mins. That's not too bad and its only 3 days a week. I could have probably cut down the amount of exercises tbh but I loved it when I done it.


----------

